# Latest O&w



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, Could not resist this military O&W chrono.

Just got to wait for it to arrive from Hong Kong







so it's fingers crossed with the Inland Revenue









Sellers pic










Mike


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Very nice Mike !







I was looking at that one too but was a bit slow making up my mind and you beat me to it







... Never mind, just have to hope another nice one comes along soon.









I really like the bezel on that.... great buy


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

artistmike said:


> Very nice Mike !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're all square now







as you beat me to this one


















Mike


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Does that make it my turn next then? .....


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Hi, Could not resist this military O&W chrono.
> 
> Just got to wait for it to arrive from Hong Kong
> 
> ...


WHERE do yoy find these!?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

trumpetera said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Could not resist this military O&W chrono.
> ...


I know that Roy has sold out of them. Neil Wood might still have some.

Dave


----------

